# Moving to Mexico



## stephan95 (Jul 27, 2014)

I wan't to move to Mexico with my best friend but we don't have a visa. Currently we are freelancer and earning money monthly from the UK. Could you please help me what the best way is, to immigrate into this beautiful country. We both want to become Mexican citizens and would like to marry a Mexican woman.

It would be nice if someone could give me some tipps to handle this adventure. :wave:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

" We both want to become Mexican citizens and would like to marry a Mexican woman."

I believe it is against the law for 2 men to marry 1 woman in Mexico, Utah may be a better fit,LOL

Being from London you do not need a visa to enter Mexico, just a tourist card (FMM) you receive on your flight...

For information about becoming a resident of Mexico and citizenship you have to visit the Mexican Consulate in your home country......good luck


----------



## stephan95 (Jul 27, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> " We both want to become Mexican citizens and would like to marry a Mexican woman."
> 
> I believe it is against the law for 2 men to marry 1 woman in Mexico, Utah may be a better fit,LOL


haha you're funny i mean both of us would like to marry an Mexican woman but does anybody know how to get a visa to stay in Mexico and become a citizen one day. How are the chances. Money would't be an issue because im'a freelancer but we only earn about 1700$ a month together.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

stephan95 said:


> haha you're funny i mean both of us would like to marry an Mexican woman but does anybody know how to get a visa to stay in Mexico and become a citizen one day. How are the chances. Money would't be an issue because im'a freelancer but we only earn about 1700$ a month together.



I guess you mean "a Mexican woman" not an Mexican woman.........

I already wrote you do not need a visa to enter Mexico and to start the process you have to visit the Mexican Consulate in London... I believe you would have to prove income of about $2000 USD per person for the previous 12 months........


----------



## stephan95 (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh thanks I didn´t see that before. Why does it matter what I have earned the previous 12 months? I mean its not an issue but aren´t they concerned what I´m gonna do IN Mexico? 

I´ve earned around 1200 Pounds a month which should be enough.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It is used as proof that someone coming to Mexico does not become a burden to Mexico...Many think it is cheaper to live in Mexico 2014 but long gone are the days of "Mexico on $5 a day"....
To get a work permit one would have to have a company hire you and start the work visa for you, but as I said you need to go to the Mexican Consulate in London and they will spell out all the details for you..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The tourist permit is only good for a maximum of 180 days. You would then have to return to London.
You MUST apply for a residence visa, temporary or permanent, at the Mexican consulate, or embassy, in your home country, ie: UK. You must prove the income amountes, per person, and questioning their requirements would only result in probable denial. Smile and comply, or forget the idea entirely.
Much of what you may be reading about Mexican residency may have been published before significant changes since 2012. The easy old rules are gone.


----------



## stephan95 (Jul 27, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> The tourist permit is only good for a maximum of 180 days. You would then have to return to London.
> You MUST apply for a residence visa, temporary or permanent, at the Mexican consulate, or embassy, in your home country, ie: UK. You must prove the income amountes, per person, and questioning their requirements would only result in probable denial. Smile and comply, or forget the idea entirely.
> Much of what you may be reading about Mexican residency may have been published before significant changes since 2012. The easy old rules are gone.


So you are telling me that the only way to migrate to Mexico is to not go to Mexico? 

I'd even give up my freelancing but I just want something secure that I can stay in the country?! Should I just give up? It looks like it is not possible? Are there any other latin american countries which have easier requirements?

Although I really prefer Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you don‘t meet the financial requirements of about $2000 USD per month, or have well into six digits deposited in your bank, untouched for a very long time, you could only come as a tourist and would have to depart every 180 days.
You cannot just come to Mexico and work; you must have specific permission from the immigration authorities. That can be difficult to get.
Mexico does want serious investors, tourists with money, and retirees with an income stream for life which just exceeds most USA social security schemes.
You must discuss this with your nearest Mexican consulate or embassy for the exact details.


----------



## stephan95 (Jul 27, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you don‘t meet the financial requirements of about $2000 USD per month, or have well into six digits deposited in your bank, untouched for a very long time, you could only come as a tourist and would have to depart every 180 days.
> You cannot just come to Mexico and work; you must have specific permission from the immigration authorities. That can be difficult to get.
> Mexico does want serious investors, tourists with money, and retirees with an income stream for life which just exceeds most USA social security schemes.
> You must discuss this with your nearest Mexican consulate or embassy for the exact details.


Alright, thanks for the help. I think that wouldn't work out since I do not have 2,000 a month and I'm not rich. But thanks for the warning although its bad news


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

stephan95 said:


> Alright, thanks for the help. I think that wouldn't work out since I do not have 2,000 a month and I'm not rich. But thanks for the warning although its bad news


You can of course renew your tourist card at the nearest border every 180 days. Mexico has been allowing that for decades and there's nothing in sight that even hints they'll change that policy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> You can of course renew your tourist card at the nearest border every 180 days. Mexico has been allowing that for decades and there's nothing in sight that even hints they'll change that policy.


That's true, but if stephan has his sights set on becoming a citizen one day, living here on a tourist card is not the route to take.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's true, but if stephan has his sights set on becoming a citizen one day, living here on a tourist card is not the route to take.


If he is successful in his plan of meeting and marrying a Mexican woman, his residence problem would be solved.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> If he is successful in his plan of meeting and marrying a Mexican woman, his residence problem would be solved.


Would it be solved instantly?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

stephan95 said:


> I wan't to move to Mexico with my best friend but we don't have a visa. Currently we are freelancer and earning money monthly from the UK. Could you please help me what the best way is, to immigrate into this beautiful country. We both want to become Mexican citizens and would like to marry a Mexican woman.
> 
> It would be nice if someone could give me some tipps to handle this adventure. :wave:


Quite unrealistic .... but come on a tourist visa and see what happens



> Me and my friend both want to become Mexican citizens and would like to marry a Mexican woman.


More than one woman I hope .....

Have you ever been to Mexico. Oh to be crazy and young again ???


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

stephan95 said:


> I wan't to move to Mexico with my best friend but we don't have a visa. Currently we are freelancer and earning money monthly from the UK. Could you please help me what the best way is, to immigrate into this beautiful country. We both want to become Mexican citizens and would like to marry a Mexican woman.
> 
> It would be nice if someone could give me some tipps to handle this adventure. :wave:


Stephan, what no one has yet advised is that a six month tourist visa will allow you to get a good reading on whether you really want to change your life radically and move to Mexico, even become a citizen. You don't seem to be in financial hardship, so why don't you and your pal just head to Mexico that way. If it becomes necessary to return to UK to apply of permanent residency, well, you may have to do it after a year or two, doing border runs in the meantime. Of course, if you are fortunate enough to win the heart of a Mexican lass, and do marry, that won't be necessary. 

It will be within your budget to live in Mexico on a tourist visa for six months, especially with two paying, and to rent an apartment or a house that has good internet, which will allow you to continue with your freelance work. You say is from the UK and I assume therefore is internet income.

Have you ever been to Mexico before? Do you speak Spanish fluently? More details will help members to offer more directed advice.

If the answer is no to both, you might seek to take intensive Spanish within a month of arriving, if you still like Mexico. There are inexpensive schools that provide low cost housing (though this is much cheaper in Central America, esp. Guatemala).

Why did you pick Mexico? From a tourist visit?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> You can of course renew your tourist card at the nearest border every 180 days. Mexico has been allowing that for decades and there's nothing in sight that even hints they'll change that policy.


Border-runs do take place, but INM rules do not specifically allow that and there is no assurance that the attempts will be successful. The government has been attempting to better control the flow of expats and to tighten the noose around those expats who skirt the regulations and reside in Mexico on less than one of the visas which permit that. Permission to be in Mexico as a tourist is intended for tourists. There's a point ... somewhere along the line ... when it becomes evident/obvious that a person has transitioned from tourist to resident. My view has always been that if someone likes Mexico enough to live in the country ... he/she should respect the people and the laws.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Longford said:


> Border-runs do take place, but INM rules do not specifically allow that and there is no assurance that the attempts will be successful. The government has been attempting to better control the flow of expats and to tighten the noose around those expats who skirt the regulations and reside in Mexico on less than one of the visas which permit that. Permission to be in Mexico as a tourist is intended for tourists. There's a point ... somewhere along the line ... when it becomes evident/obvious that a person has transitioned from tourist to resident. My view has always been that if someone likes Mexico enough to live in the country ... he/she should respect the people and the laws.




Longford, I wish I could find the post where Moderator Isla Verde chastised you for making remarks like this last post of yours....... unless you want to point out the Mexican Gov. Immigration website that states it is against the law for folks to do border runs....


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> Border-runs do take place, but INM rules do not specifically allow that and there is no assurance that the attempts will be successful. The government has been attempting to better control the flow of expats and to tighten the noose around those expats who skirt the regulations and reside in Mexico on less than one of the visas which permit that. Permission to be in Mexico as a tourist is intended for tourists. There's a point ... somewhere along the line ... when it becomes evident/obvious that a person has transitioned from tourist to resident. My view has always been that if someone likes Mexico enough to live in the country ... he/she should respect the people and the laws.


We've been over this before. On another forum a meeting was held with one of Mexico's top INM officials to discuss new requirements for residency. He was asked if renewing tourist cards at the border would still be allowed and he said yes, still allowed, nothing had changed for that. Getting residency allows one to stay without making border runs, among other things. But if one doesn't qualify, a border run not only allows him to continue to stay but it's also a revenue generator for both the government and business. I believe the government wants people who will be spending hard currency to stay as long as possible, whether as residents or perpetual tourists. Maybe we shouldn't look at tourist card renewal as a form of residency since it doesn't grant the rights of residency. But if people are staying for the full 6 months they have every right to rent an apartment rather than stay in motels to save money. And if they like their situation they have every right to extend their time for as long as they can afford to.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It seems that the OP might not be in a position to fly from the UK to Mexico, and back, if required. He would also need to have legal access to the USA or Guatemala if he were to try border runs every 180 days, and they are not free.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It seems that the OP might not be in a position to fly from the UK to Mexico, and back, if required. He would also need to have legal access to the USA or Guatemala if he were to try border runs every 180 days, and they are not free.


His UK passport would allow him access into Guatemala no problem.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

*Just go for it*

Mexico is a huge country. What part of Mexico are you looking to travel to? 

Come as a tourist and check out the different areas you might like. 

Take all the info you received posted here on resident visas and file it away in the back of your brain for the future. I wouldn't worry to much about it now. If you decide to stay then you can figure how to get it accomplished. There are ways to get things done.


----------



## stephan95 (Jul 27, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> Mexico is a huge country. What part of Mexico are you looking to travel to?
> 
> Come as a tourist and check out the different areas you might like.
> 
> Take all the info you received posted here on resident visas and file it away in the back of your brain for the future. I wouldn't worry to much about it now. If you decide to stay then you can figure how to get it accomplished. There are ways to get things done.


Thanks for the info,the reason why I want to go to mexico is because on my mothers side both parents are mexican and I want to connect with my culture. I don't want to live there forever(well maybe) but I want to get the same citizenship just like my ancestors.

Thanks guys


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So where in Mexico will you start your adventure??????


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

stephan95 said:


> Thanks for the info,the reason why I want to go to mexico is because on my mothers side both parents are mexican and I want to connect with my culture. I don't want to live there forever(well maybe) but I want to get the same citizenship just like my ancestors.
> 
> Thanks guys


Well, that's great. It's more understandable now. Three points in case you want yet more advice from members. How is your Spanish? Have you visited Mexico before? Have you ever traveled to a non-Euro, non-US, Canadian country?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

stephan95 said:


> Thanks for the info,the reason why I want to go to mexico is because on my mothers side both parents are mexican and I want to connect with my culture. I don't want to live there forever(well maybe) but I want to get the same citizenship just like my ancestors.
> Thanks guys


AH HA: You could be in luck. If even one of your maternal grandparents are alive, your mother could, without too much difficulty, establish her Mexican citizenship, if she hasn‘t already done so. Then, you would be the son of a Mexican national and also eligible for citizenship. It would take a bit of time, but might just be possible if you can document your grandparent‘s birth certificate, or find out where it is registered in Mexico and go there to get it. You could then do it in Mexico, or even at a Mexican consulate in your home country.


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

stephan95 said:


> Alright, thanks for the help. I think that wouldn't work out since I do not have 2,000 a month and I'm not rich. But thanks for the warning although its bad news


I've been living here (Cozumel, MX) with my husband for a year and a half on the tourist visa. I am going to apply for the temp visa next month, but not sure if I will qualify as I get different responses depending on who I speak with at the Mexican Consulate in Miami, FL. Although it is not the way the regulations are written, in theory, one can live here indefinitely by simply returning home to their country every 180 days. We like to visit and go shop for items that we want or need about that often anyway. 

Don't give up! Talk to someone at your consulate very politely and see what they say.


----------

